# WPA with ipw2200 driver from portage

## tylerwylie

My issue is that I cannot connect to a wifi with a WPA key using wpa_supplicant, here's my wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network = {

        ssid="tylers"

        #scan_ssid=1

        #key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="lolnublol"

        priority=5

        #psk=0cf2711f2cc5f480b0ccf7f2230799aa7d7cdfe84701c31fc12c15b6a1a3c1c2

}
```

I've tried with and without the comments, messing around with that a lot, here's my /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "!wpa_supplicant !iwconfig" )

#modules=( "iwconfig" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"

#config_eth0=( "192.168.1.111 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

#routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

#config_eth1=( "192.168.1.111 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

#routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

config_ESSID=( "tylers" )
```

And I've played around with using static vs DHCP and what not, never really getting connected to my wifi.

I've tried wpa and wpa2 using personal home key of 

```
lolnublol
```

 and when I run /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start I get this(Without loading the iwconfig module)

```

darkside ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

* Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

* Starting eth0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth0 ...                                  [ ok ] 

*   Starting wpa_cli on eth0 ...                                         [ ok ]

*     Backgrounding ...

```

And then nothing happens, iwconfig doesn't get associated with my ssid unless I enter in the key manually, and even then I can't bring up eth0 and ping the router.

if I load the iwconfig module after wpa_supplicant, as you see in the above conf.d/net file I get this:

```
darkside ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth0

 *   WEP key is not set for "tylers" - not connecting

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on eth0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth0 
```

I've tried many wiki's I've seen on this, and simply cannot get WPA to work, it's not vital at my house since I just ban any mac addresses that I don't recognize ^_^ but at school I need to be able to set a key and enter it and have been unsuccessful thus far.

Other information:  ipw2200 provided by portage, kernel version refuses to work

kernel = 2.6.18-gentoo

Thanks in advance.

----------

## CoffeeBuzz

 *tylerwylie wrote:*   

> here's my /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> modules=( "!wpa_supplicant !iwconfig" )
> 
> ...

 

Curious, why is wpa_supplicant disabled? I would think you want it enabled no?

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" "!iwconfig" )

----------

## tylerwylie

 *CoffeeBuzz wrote:*   

>  *tylerwylie wrote:*   here's my /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> modules=( "!wpa_supplicant !iwconfig" )
> 
> ...

 When I run it like that all I get is this:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth0 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth0 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

 And then nothing happens.  No attempt to connect to a network and what not.

----------

## tylerwylie

bump

----------

## UberLord

That is correct.

Monitor wpa_supplicant like so

wpa_cli status

If it's connected then

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 status

should show started. If wpa_cli status doesn't say it's connected then it's a problem with your wpa_supplicant config

----------

## tylerwylie

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> That is correct.
> 
> Monitor wpa_supplicant like so
> 
> wpa_cli status
> ...

 Okay so if I can get associated with a wireless router how do I get the router to assign my pc an ip via dhcp?  dhcpcd wouldn't work. if I tried manually I wouldn't be able to ping my way through a wet paper bag.

----------

## Lloeki

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" "udhcpc" )

config_eth0="dhcpcd"

config_wlan0="dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="youressid"

        psk="yourpsk"

        priority=5

}

```

that's mine. adapt. and read /etc/conf.d/net.example and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, the least read files in the world.

check link with ifplugstatus (emerge ifplugd)

check association with iwconfig or wpa_cli

check ip with ifconfig

check dhcp with cat /etc/resolv.conf

final check by pinging your router, then google.com

----------

## tylerwylie

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ...

 

Alright thanks I'll give it a try.

----------

## tylerwylie

No luck, still fooling around with some settings again though.

----------

## Lloeki

try to run commands by hand. as root:

first stop your net.yourinterface

then start wpa_supplicant by hand (see man wpa_supplicant for options) with the switch that makes it not daemonize, and maybe some verbose mode

then, if it associated correctly, run dhcpcd yourinterface

----------

## Blurpy

I can't connect to anything with ipw2200 v1.1.3, v1.1.4 and v1.2.0 using wpa supplicant. Try downgrading to v1.1.2, which is the last version which works for me.

Strangely, I can connect with any version using iwconfig.

----------

